# Ectopic Pregnancy with complications/ or Complications,complicating Ectopic further?



## preserene (Aug 1, 2010)

Ectopic with complications:
Before going into the real query-topic for dicussion. Let me bresh up the pathological classification a little bit: Ectopic is of major two category-
   .*Without Intra uterine Preg and with IU Preg*- the farmer with '0' 5th digit and the latter with '1' as 5th digit. 
Now,let me give names for these two - Farmer as Ectopic only. The latter as Concomitant or Heterotropic Ectopic pregnancy ( IUP + ECTOPIC)
  .Now these are with 4th digit for various site of Ectopic: eg, abdominal, tubal, ovarian  other ectopic sites or unspecified.
 Well upto these coding is  easy with the highest specificity.
     . Then comes *the ones with complication and without complication *Ectopic. I mean about  the complications like metabolic disorders, intravascular coagulations (DIC),pelvic infection, septicaemia etc For eg Pelvic Infection 639.0, septicemia 639.0 or DIVC 639.1
Are we giving them as an addtional code; as secondary code from  the whole of 639 series.Which one of them to be sequenced First- the primary  ectopic the cause, and the secondary diagnosis of complication.
Case like DIVC with ectopic   pregnancy, both bieng life threatening which one would you code first. 
Could any one elaborate on coding situations like this, with all the examples of trivial complication and threatening complication with Ectopic. The Guide line I am not able to understand.
Thank you with great appreciation.


----------

